# piraya questions



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

is breeding pirayas in a tank possible? how big do i have to grow them before they are breeding size? im thinking about getting 7-8 pirayas in a 260 gallon or so tank that im building. i just wondered what kind of conditions i would need to breed them in there. i.e. is it enough room for 8 piraya? what water temp? plants? decorations? etc...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Contact Hollywood about this ......He has been in the process for a long time and can answer your questions


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted on Apr 20 2004, 11:48 PM
> Contact Hollywood about this ......He has been in the process for a long time and can answer your questions
> ymajere Posted on Apr 20 2004, 11:45 PM
> is breeding pirayas in a tank possible? *how big do i have to grow them before they are breeding size?* im thinking about getting 7-8 pirayas in a 260 gallon or so tank that im building. i just wondered what kind of conditions i would need to breed them in there. i.e. is it enough room for 8 piraya? what water temp? plants? decorations? etc...


Hollywood and I had this discussion. He has the size requirements for male/female.


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Frank,

Could you point him to the URL. I cant seem to find it. Your the one who directed me in the first place. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

so piraya have not been bred in captivity as to date? but caribe have right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That is correct. P. piraya has not been bred by hobbyists yet.


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks for the info guys!

im tryin to put together a piraya tank, im in the process of building it now.
who knows, maybe they will breed in a big enough tank!

(480 gallons)


----------

